# Soil Test Results. All Help Appreciated



## Godswrath (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Thanks for sharing! What applications/products have you put down this spring?


----------



## Godswrath (Jul 12, 2020)

April: 
- Prodiamine (2lb per 1k. Doing a split app)
- Sta Green 29-0-5 fert (.75lb per 1k)
- RGS and Humic 12

May:
-Sta Green 29-0-5 fert (1lb per 1k)


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I think your readings look fairly good compared to mine. 

pH levels are spot on! I would focus on mostly iron and then potassium. So far you have a fairly balanced lawn. Your nitrogen levels will go up once the second application hits the soil. Any pics you wanted to share?


----------



## Yellow Jacket (May 8, 2021)

Looks like you are on a good track. Definitely stay away from phosphorous this year. Your potassium is low though and the 29-0-5 is not going to help much. I would look into something like 0-0-48 sulfate of potash to help raise it a little. I'd try a couple apps of bag rate and then test again in fall to see where your levels are at.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Yellow Jacket said:


> Looks like you are on a good track. Definitely stay away from phosphorous this year. Your potassium is low though and the 29-0-5 is not going to help much. I would look into something like 0-0-48 sulfate of potash to help raise it a little. I'd try a couple apps of bag rate and then test again in fall to see where your levels are at.


 :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## Godswrath (Jul 12, 2020)

Couple of pics for those wondering. Thank you guys for your quick responses and really my only concern was how to raise the silver level without dropping my PH…..


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Your lawn looks great! I think you will see a difference with the recommendation from above.

The issue that I am having with my lawn is with N and K. You're pH levels are spot on. I am curious about getting another soil test done in early fall to check my levels. My pH is a 7.02. I am going to throw down some Mag-I-Cal Alk possibly tomorrow and GrubEx. I am still looking for a suitable SOP/potash granular besides YM 0-0-48.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

]Thank you guys for your quick responses and really my only concern was how to raise the silver level without dropping my PH…..
[/quote said:


> Maybe you mean sulphur instead of silver. Sulfate of potassium 0-0-50 will give you potassium and sulfur and it will not lower your pH. Elemental sulfur lowers pH. Sulfur in sulfate form does not. Another product you could use is Kmag or SulPoMag. It is langbeinite, a natural mined product, which has potassium (22%) sulfur(11%), and magnesium (22%). It will not lower your pH. What did the soil test recommend?
> 
> Next time you might want to get a soil test from a lab that gives recommendations for a whole year rather than just one fertilization.


----------

